# Goex FFG



## bobman (Nov 17, 2009)

I want to purchase some, can anyone tell me of a source east of Atlanta ( I'm in Monroe)?

A 1 lb can for my new .54 is all I need 

also a good local source for balls, patches and caps would be nice

thanks
Bob


----------



## acmech (Nov 17, 2009)

Basspro has it.


----------



## KLR650 (Nov 17, 2009)

MalWart has powder and caps but not much in the way of anything for .54, about 90% is for .50cal and the rest is 45cal. I don't recall seeing any roundball/patch, it was all jacketed and sabots for inline devices.


----------



## fishdog (Nov 19, 2009)

Try ding a search on Track of the Wolf. They have all you need and then some.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 19, 2009)

Bass Pro may have everything you need. I am not certain but they are as likely as anyone. If you are going to shoot a substitute powder then WalMart will have powder and caps but no round ball or shooting patches (however over in the fabric you can pick up pillow ticking and use that for patches, crisco will work fine for lube, olive oil works good too, mix in some beeswax if it isn't to your likeing). IF you don't have any luck for ball at Bass Pro then either Track of the Wolf or Dixie Gun Works will be your best bet.

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(g1...es/tableList.aspx?catID=2&subID=25&styleID=58

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_99_311&osCsid=84e6c55086c743c31027493616236f06

I'd start at 70 grains of FFg or equivilent and work up to find the load your firearm wants. Once you get the hang of loading and shooting then you will want to try different ball size, patch material and lubes to see what your rifles likes best.

You're going to need some cleaning supplies as well. A Jag and a range rod crown protector and windex and crisco will get the job done quite nicely. Black Powder and the subs do not like regular cleaning chemicals. I prefer to clean my firearms three times before letting em sit for long periods and I really rub the lube into the metal hard (seems to work nicely for me). I have a two liter soda bottle with the top portion cut off and I fill it about half way with hot soapy water or windex and water, stick the breech in the bottle with the nipple taken off and run a patch up and down in the bore several times, change water and repeat, then rinse twice, dry and lube. Get some breech plug lube or some other thread lube and make sure to lube the threads on that nipple before you ever shoot.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Nov 19, 2009)

I realize that you have asked about Goex ffg real black powder but please also consider Swiss ffg and fffg for more consistentency shot-to-shot.  

Swiss real black powder doesn't cost but $5 more than Goex and is *much* more uniform in granual size from top to bottom of the container (Goex tends to have "fines" that settle to the bottom of the metal 1-pound cans). 

Either way, Powder Inc. is the easiest way to obtain real black powder at great prices. 


*LINK*:  Real Goex, KIK, and Swiss Black Powder (Click Here)

.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 19, 2009)

every time I have to go down that way I stop in and buy a can of 3F from bass proshops. They got it


----------



## hammerz71 (Nov 19, 2009)

BP here in Fl. don't have it any more, gave me some crap about BATF making it impossible for them to carry the real thing anymore.  But I was able to get a can in BP in Savannah after that, so it can't be a BATF thing.
IS getting harder and harder to find though, especially in Florida.  I may have to break down and buy Pyrodex or another fake one when I run out of this can.  Would be the first non-Goex in this gun since I built it 23 years ago...


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 19, 2009)

The issue is black powder is classified as an explosive so they must have the paper and a magazine to store it in. I understand the paper runs $250 a year so most places wont bother with it because they will never sell enough to cover that cost. So, they could make the claim that it is BATF.

If you check the link for PowderINC I believe they sell it in 5lb lots at about the same per lb price as Bass Pro and you can mix t it up. I got lucky and found 4 lbs on the forum at $10 per.


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 20, 2009)

As of a couple years ago when I looked into getting some to sell through my shop -an individual can purchase and store up to 50 pounds as well as any store. If you stay below this minumum, no paperwork is needed. Check on this first - this info is a few years old! A store does have to store it in a "magazine". ATF's definition of a magazine is pretty loose to be honest. A large metal ammo box will work.  Mostly just keep any possiblity of a spark away. 

If you get some friends together and pool money, that really does work well. Not much of a price break, but you will get a little if you ask. 

Most stores don't stock it because they can't sell it. Since it is considered bad PR to be honest and say that.... Best to blame it on someone else. Most people now use inlines, wrongly considered to only run on synthetics, and many muzzle stuffers have switched because they think it is the best way to go or just can't get the real stuff. Self fulfilling circle... Guess synthetics is the only way those #$%^ pellets come in?. 

When you get your supply of real BP, try sifting it. The biggest offender is the fine powder left behind and the oversize grains don't help either. Goex and some of the others (Swiss has the least problems) have some oversize grains that would be best to go away. Sifting will make a lot of difference. The junk I remove makes fire ant hill removal almost pleasurable. Often the cheap screening from the local hardware store will work.

Chris


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 20, 2009)

Chris I understood the individual didn't have any paper for under 50 lbs but someone selling it commercially did. Tis always possible to be wrong tho and yeah the magazine for BP aint all that it is just the idea and so many don't understand and they see the subs on the shelf but no black, wish the store would put an empty can out and a sign.

If you think Goex is bad you should see this stuff I have... I bet it is Fg to FFFFg all in the same can... Seems to shoot the same as the FFFg in the hand tho.


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 20, 2009)

man, I am with you there. Wish they would let us know they had some. Good idea with the empty can and a note taped to it....would work for me.

Not sure about the ATF paperwork anymore. What stopped me was the price of 50 pounds of the stuff. Price on Goex was s not so bad, Swiss at that time was. Of course I had my nose way up in the air and only wanted the best..... I have learned since then.  I could get friends to commit to some of it, but not enough. Might still try it again when the weather gets warmer. Didn't now about GON at the time, probably can get enough interest if I mentioned it here? 

You sure got nailed by some bad factory QC. Can i ask what brand it is? Have to use an average aye? yuck! I use to chuckle when I heard about sifting the stuff. Was afraid of a spark of static electricity as well.  Now I think that is the only practical way to rescue something like what you have. It seems to occur way too often these days. Sure shouldn't have to though!  The synths don't seem to have as much trouble.....(not happy about that!)

Best of luck!
Chris


----------



## Hoyt (Nov 20, 2009)

Hard to beat these people when ordering black powder.. http://www.grafs.com/h/cart


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 20, 2009)

Chris, it is Dragon brand, good ole chinese know how... I got it on the cheap and no telling how long the guy had it before I got it, I didn't bother to ask.

Bryon


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Nov 20, 2009)

Hoyt said:


> Hard to beat these people when ordering black powder.. http://www.grafs.com/h/cart


....until you add in the $22.50 HAZMAT fee and $4.50 handling & insurance charges. 

That increases Graf&Son's $21.99 / lb Swiss powder to *$27.99 / pound* for a single 5-pound order.


----------



## Hoyt (Nov 21, 2009)

Sloppy_Snood said:


> ....until you add in the $22.50 HAZMAT fee and $4.50 handling & insurance charges.
> 
> That increases Graf&Son's $21.99 / lb Swiss powder to *$27.99 / pound* for a single 5-pound order.



I'm not sure..haven't checked in a while..but most companies make you buy a whole case if you order it. This company doesn't and if you buy 10lbs or so even with the hazmat fee..it's about $15, $16 a can or so.. which is better than what Basspro or anybody else will sell it to you over the counter. Last I got at Basspro..several yrs. ago was $20.


----------



## Longbow53 (Nov 24, 2009)

I know you wanted 2F but you may want to try 3F, burns faster and cleaner. 90 gr in your 54 should be a good load with round ball. That what I used, and 80 gr. in my 50 cal Lancaster is one sweet accurate load.


----------

